

Show HN: Chronos - Track where you spend your time and who you spend it with - sinak
http://getchronos.com

======
philiphodgen
Sadly, I deleted the app from my iPhone without ever having a chance to test
it. Chronos presented only one portal to Nirvana: through Facebook.

~~~
ckubal
hey Phil,

Sorry to hear that Facebook Connect is a non-starter for you -- FWIW, we only
use FB to to make adding friends easier; otherwise, people would have to
manually enter email addresses, or select Twitter follows (which tends to be a
less complete superset of one's real-world social graph). We never post to you
or your friends' walls or anything annoying like that.

We're looking for ways to develop a solution that would both allow people to
use it without a Facebook account but also seamlessly add friends, and trying
to figure out if that's possible. Appreciate your feedback, and sorry that you
weren't able to use the app.

-charlie founder, chronos

~~~
darklajid
Stupid question from someone that closed the site after noticing a lack of
'for iOS' in the title (in other words:I'm not the target, no iOS device):

Can't you add email addresses to your iPhone contacts? Would it be impossible
to pick friends from the phone's contacts (maybe filtered to entries with mail
address) instead of from a scary big Farmville provider?

~~~
ckubal
Definitely a fair question; you could add email addresses from iPhone
contacts, but then we'd have to deal with things like

-name fragmenting (e.g. in my phone, I have 'Dad', you have 'tommy', and someone else has 'tom from bowling'). Facebook provides a consistent ID matched with an email, a first name, and a last name.

-number fragmenting (one person has my work phone, one person has my cell, one person has my home -- we don't want these to be three separate accounts)

-usually, no pictures for any users (and again, fragmentation of pictures in rare instances when you do have a picture for a user).

Facebook is an easy way to quickly get first and last name, photo, and social
graph -- there are certainly some limitations, but to make the experience as
seamless as we could for the user, we thought building it on Facebook Connect
initially made the most sense. That said, there are people who would rather
just have a new account on chronos, so we're exploring the possibility of
allowing people to create one with an email and pw.

